# Photos... not wildlife related..



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

So I was in the tow truck the other day, and I drove past an officers house... They should know better...


0207121804a by stimmie_78, on Flickr

And then I was at a K-Mart.. They've taken out one of the cases where they had ammo. This it what was there for all to see and touch..


0211121404a by stimmie_78, on Flickr

Just thought I'd share them... I'm a bit bored lately... I need to go shoot something..


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What fire hydrant?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's an even better one
[attachment=0:19lj2br5]Copy of 2.jpg[/attachment:19lj2br5]


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Here's an even better one
> [attachment=0:1aryewg4]Copy of 2.jpg[/attachment:1aryewg4]


 :shock:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> I'm a bit bored lately... I need to go shoot something..


Haha I feel like that a lot!


----------

